# August "Water" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*








*Chelsea - Chelsea*








*ClairesFriends - Morgan*








*Cleynehage*








*daisygirl - Daisy*








*DanielleH - Shyla*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*davebeech - Tom*








*desilu - LucyDesi*








*Dixibell - Sunny*








*dlw1967 - Katie_Lu*








*Faiths mommy - Faith*








*FranH - Rosie & Holly*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*gisabella - Caper*








*golden&hovawart - Priska*








*GoldenAtoll - Atoll*








*GoldenFrost - Goldie*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*goldensoul - Alma*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*harlowsmom - Harlow*








*Heidi36oh - Jack*








*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*Hudson - Hudson*








*Jo Ellen - Daisy*








*Joe - Kia & Lila*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kai - Kai & Kapo*








*kellange123 - Daisy*








*kerribears golden kids - Nemo*








*KerryandMollysmum - Kerry*








*luvgold - Kodiak*








*Maggies mom - Maggie & Beamer*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Mollys Mom - Molly*








*moverking - Sadie*








*mylissyk - Robbie*








*Oaklys Dad - Oakly*








*Pennysmom - Penny*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Roscos Mom - Roscoe*








*Sophies slave - Sophie*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Lucy*








*TheHooch - Haley & Laurel*








*ty823 - Lucy*








*wilki - Lottie, Charlie & Benji*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah it is open now!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gosh it is so hard to choose. Why do there have to be so many cute pups to choose from? It is going to be hard.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Without question....Oakly's Dad has my vote!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

UMMMMMMMM ... something is VERY wrong here ... I can't see the last set of dog pics.

Was the post with dogs from Mollys mom through wilki deleted?

I've been getting some really strange things happening while moving around the forum the last few days. Is it me? Or, is it missing?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I see one from Molly's Mom, but there is one with a pup in a boat missing. Or is that in another thread. :doh:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I'm missing an entire post.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I still see post #6 — Kai thru Maggies Mom

post #7 — TheHooch's post that says: "Yeah it is open now!!!!!!"

Am I missing an entire post or am I missing the last part of post #6?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

This is really too hard to choose they are all great pictures!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bumping up

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

I voted for Bluebomberx, I love the darker red goldens. It also reminds me of Nugget, he used to lay in any water he could find like that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump....Everybody vote!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, there's only 66 votes, I know there are more members!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I voted for Jo Ellens, Daisy pic...such a breathtaking photo!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

E&T, that's so sweet! Bless you :smooch: She got more votes this time than any of the others I entered ... we're getting better! I have one up my sleeve though ... wait til winter


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Fabulous pics everyone! I've never seen happier pups


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last day for voting...


----------

